# Michael Mahoney IBS Audio Program 100



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am on my 31st day of listening to this and i am feeling extremely ill,may sound silly but has anyone listened to these CD's and gradually felt worse?which is the last thing i need!!I am going to carry on listening and hoping that it is just my IBS and Chronic fatigue that is making me feel so ill all the time and that the CD's will help soon.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Diana - Firstly, the CDs will NOT make you feel worse - you are most likely just feeling as you would have anyway. Remember that you have had your IBS longer than 31 days and it will take longer to address your symptoms - the hypnotherapy is a process - some folks do see improvements earlier, others, like myself, need more time. It all depends upon how severe your IBS is and how long you have had it. Dont be discouraged, and know that there are many before you who have had great success with the program. If you are having a very rough patch, you may want to put the CDs aside for a day or two, then resume the listening - counting back the day or two you missed and relisten from there - sometimes the mind/body fights change and it appears that they symptoms may feel worse, when in fact it is just that "something" is shifting and you are on your way to change.Another thing that may be helpful, is to try not to read or write about IBS (or at least as little as possible) while doing the program, as it is designed to lead you away from IBS thinking - there is real hope - hang in there - read my journey below for encouragement and also know there is support from the www.ibscds.com or www.healthyaudio.com websites contact pages for specific problems that is a part of your purchase of the program.While we can support here, we like users of the program to have a fresh perspective - what happens to one person may not to another - your journey is your own, but know that you can feel better!Hope that helps - all the best to you ...


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello MarilynThank you for your reply and kind words.I am of course going to carry on with the CD's and hoping they will be of some help to me.I did not realise there was help websites,that is why i posted on the forum.Thank you for the details of them.My ibs is very severe so i do relise it could take longer for me to maybe notice any difference in my symptoms,which i've had for many many years.You sometimes look for help and hope it changes things quickly but that never happens.Thank you again.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - those are the websites of the author of the IBS Audio Program - support is available via these sites if purchased through them or other authorized site - but not for used programs.Just keep in mind that others who had very severe IBS for years and years, with nothing else helping - and using the program as a last resort - found that this was the thing that finally worked - especially if they kept with it! So you are in good company! All the best to you!


----------

